# German tax law class 1 vs. class 3 if spouse travels



## condorian

Hello again,

I have been offered a job in Germany and wanted to know how the income would be classified. My wife travels for work, and doesnt have a permanent home base. Would i need to register for Class I or Class III? the question is because the difference is getting the same salary as where i am currently now or getting a 500e improvement. 

Thanks
c


----------



## twostep

She needs a permanent address otherwise it is tax evasion.


----------



## James3214

Although your wife travels for work she must declare her worldwide income somewhere and if she is moving to Germany with you and registers in Germany then she will be taxed under the Class III for married persons where spouse is on lower income or Class IV where spouse is earning the same. Class I is for single people. Not sure where you are now or what level of tax you pay but probably best to calculate your joint tax liability and if necessary take professional tax advice before moving here. Germany income and other taxes aren't exactly the lowest in Europe.


----------



## Hessi

Hey there, 

it depends on wife's residence and where she is registered.
So, let's assume you live and work in Germany and your wife is registered in France because she does most of her business there, you will be taxed according to class 1!
if your wife is registered in Germany, you will be taxed according to class 3 or 4 and your wife according to class 5 or 4 (you might switch class 3 and wife with your wife if you like).

therefore, twostep is right. your wife has to be registered, somewhere. you profile says you are from greece. if your wife is greek, too and she is registered there, greece will tax her.

hope that help
cheers


----------

